# [TIP] WinXP inside gentoo: was vmware-player + qemu

## makoomba

 *Quote:*   

> Changelog
> 
> 20/12/2005: correzione sul file /etc/portage/package.keywords (.:deadhead:.)
> 
> 22/12/2005: aggiunti screenshot e note su drivers
> ...

 

Lo screenshot che fa tanto figo

vmware ha recentemente rilasciato un player free che consente a tutti di far girare le macchine virtuali create con gli altri prodotti vmware.

sul sito sono disponibili diverse immagini da scaricare ed usare liberamente.

la limitazione di vmplayer è che non permette di creare nuove immagini....

... almeno in teoria.

in pratica, con l'ausilio di qemu, si sopperisce alle mancanze del player e si ottiene un sistema, completamente gratuito, con cui realizzare ogni sorta di macchina virtuale.

qualcuno potrebbe chiedersi:

 *Quote:*   

> D: ok, ma perchè non utilizzare direttamente qemu ?
> 
> R: hai provato a far girare un'instanza di winXP su qemu e sei riuscito a vedere il login prima di addormentarti ?
> 
> D: ok, ma perchè windows ? perchè non un'instanza di linux ?
> ...

 

ok, passiamo all'installazione: il pacchetto è ancora ~x86, per cui

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords

..

app-emulation/vmware-player ~x86

app-emulation/qemu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86

...
```

nelle ultime versioni dell'ebuild, è stata aggiunta come dipendenza una versione ~x86 del baselayout perchè 

il configuratore di vmplayer non funge con la stabile (bug #107930).

il bug, però, può essere semplicemente aggirato utilizzando l'opzione "-skipstopstart" per cui l'installazione del baselayout ~x86 non è strettamente necessaria.

per evitare che portage installi la dipendenza è sufficiente

```
mkdir /etc/portage/profile

echo "sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0" >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

installiamo il player

```
emerge app-emulation/vmware-player
```

a questo punto è necessario configurare vmware con

```
/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl
```

causa bug, se il comando dovesse uscire immediatemente con un errore

```
/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart
```

il configuratore pone delle semplici domande, in linea di massima, basta lasciare i defaults e tutto funzionerà egregiamente.

vmware-config.pl provvederà anche compilare alcuni moduli del kernel necessari per il networking.

fatto ? bene, ora è il turno di qemu

```
emerge app-emulation/qemu
```

il sistema è completo, vediamo come creare la nostra prima immagine.

scelta una dir (su una partizione capiente) nella quale piazzare i files, usiamo qemu-img per creare il disco  virtuale sul quale installare winXP (o altro)

```
cd dir

# disco di 4G

qemu-img create -f vmdk winXP.vmdk 4G
```

il file di configurazione della macchina virtuale: winXP.vmx

```
#!/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer

config.version = "8"

virtualHW.version = "3"

displayName = "Windows XP SP2"

uuid.action = "create"

guestOS = "other26xlinux"

nvram = "winXP.nvram"

memsize = "256"

usb.present = "TRUE"

floppy0.present = "FALSE"

# hard disk

ide1:0.present = "TRUE"

ide1:0.fileName = "winXP.vmdk"

ide1:0.startConnected = "TRUE"

ide1:0.autodetect = "TRUE"

# cdrom = file se installate da una iso salvata localmente

#ide1:1.present = "TRUE"

#ide1:1.fileName = "WinXP_SP2.iso"

#ide1:1.deviceType = "cdrom-image"

#ide1:1.startConnected = "TRUE"

#ide1:1.autodetect = "TRUE"

# cdrom = drive se installate da cdrom

ide1:1.present = "TRUE"

ide1:1.fileName = "auto detect"

ide1:1.deviceType = "cdrom-raw"

ide1:1.startConnected = "TRUE"

ide1:1.autodetect = "TRUE"

ethernet0.present = "TRUE"

ethernet0.connectionType = "nat"

ethernet0.addressType = "generated"

ethernet0.generatedAddress = "00:0c:29:84:c6:9c"

ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = "0"

sound.present = "TRUE"

sound.virtualDev = "es1371"

sound.autoDetect = "TRUE"

sound.fileName = "-1"

priority.grabbed = "high"

tools.syncTime = "TRUE"

workingDir = "."

sched.mem.pShare.checkRate = "32"

sched.mem.pshare.scanRate = "64"

svga.maxWidth = "1024"

svga.maxHeight = "768"

isolation.tools.dnd.disable = "FALSE"

isolation.tools.hgfs.disable = "FALSE"

isolation.tools.copy.disable = "FALSE"

isolation.tools.paste.disable = "FALSE"

logging = "TRUE"

log.fileName = "winXP.log"

log.append = "FALSE"

log.keepOld = "1"

keyboard.typematicMinDelay = 1000000

uuid.location = "56 4d 3c 10 62 4b 76 f1-31 bf 45 a7 77 84 c6 9c"

uuid.bios = "56 4d 3c 10 62 4b 76 f1-31 bf 45 a7 77 84 c6 9c"

ide1:1.redo = ""

ide1:0.redo = ""
```

modificato il parametro memsize in base alla quantità di ram disponibile sul vostro pc, non resta che far partire il demone vmware 

```
/etc/init.d/vmware start
```

lanciare la macchina virtuale

```
vmplayer winXP.vmx
```

e completare l'installazione di winzozz

Note sui drivers

La macchina virtuale può essere ottimizzata utilizzando gli appositi drivers forniti da vmware (video, mouse, scsi).

I drivers sono contenuti, sotto forma di iso autoinstallante (windows.iso), nei distfiles del pacchetto app-emulation/vmware-workstation

Il problema è che, a differenza del player, vmware-workstation non è free per cui estrazione e uso degli stessi potrebbero "infringere" i termini di licenza.

Considerato questo, in seguito a breve colloquio con le "alte sfere", ho deciso di non includere le istruzioni dettagliate relative alla procedura di cui sopra.

Nel caso in cui decidiate di usarli, accertatevi di rispettare i termini della licenza di vmware-workstation provvedendo alla cancellazione dei drivers alla scadenza dell'eventuale periodo di prova.

----------

## Dr.Dran

WOW Questa si che è una vera chicca!

Io ho sempre utilizzato qemu interamente, solo che wmware è molto + veloce... ottimo così posso utilizzare il player e non dover richiedere una licenza che sarebbe onerosa per me  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille Makoomba   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sarà che è tardi, e per capire ho bisogno di risposte binarie: si / no  :Very Happy: 

Noi usiamo qemu solo per creare l'immagine in formato vmware?

Se ho VmWare intero, questo tip non mi serve?

VmWare da la merda a qemu in fatto di prestazioni?

Tu hai installato windows xp senza problemi tutto funzia?

Adesso le domande corpose:

Da dentro windows la rete come funziona? si appoggia al sistema host? Cioè indipendentemente che io sia connesso su linux ad un router wireless, ad uno switch o ad un cellulare GPRS windows naviga tramite una connessione di rete standard? Come funziona?

Quanto tempo hai impiegato a installare winXP [si inteso tempo dal boot dell'immagine vmware] e che hardware hai usato?

Infine, togli

 *Quote:*   

> sys-cluster/gnbd ~x86

 

dalla lista di pacchetti da smascherare: ti è rimasta dal 3d sui network block device

Last but not least:

complimenti per il bel tip, mi hai evitato di dover cercare sul mulo vmware... Adoro non dover crackare nulla per far andare tutto   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Noi usiamo qemu solo per creare l'immagine in formato vmware?

 

sì

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se ho VmWare intero, questo tip non mi serve?

 

no

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> VmWare da la merda a qemu in fatto di prestazioni?

 

avoglia

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Tu hai installato windows xp senza problemi tutto funzia?

 

sì, e funge anche photoshop 7.0

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Da dentro windows la rete come funziona? si appoggia al sistema host? Cioè indipendentemente che io sia connesso su linux ad un router wireless, ad uno switch o ad un cellulare GPRS windows naviga tramite una connessione di rete standard? Come funziona?

 

di default, vmware becca i parametri dell'host e lo trasforma in un nat gateway per il guest fornendogli tutto tramite dhcp, praticamente fa tutto lui.

questo era il metodo più semplice, ovviamente è possibile configurare la rete diversamente.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Quanto tempo hai impiegato a installare winXP [si inteso tempo dal boot dell'immagine vmware] e che hardware hai usato?

 

non ho cronometrato... direi una trentina di minuti su athlon-xp 1800 con 1.5Gb ram

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Infine, togli .... 

 

thx, aggiornato

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eccellente, così semplice  potente. Beh credo che quando mi arriverà il mio nuovo disco ci sarà spazio solo per partizioni linux muahhahahaa. Grazie per i chiarimenti

----------

## xchris

tip bellissimo...

io uso vmware intero (comprato... si intende) ... peccato (averlo comprato)

ottimo tip!!

^^ Capo Tips ^^ 

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

io sapevo anche di un bug in vmware-player... basta che il s.o. da installare supporta i dischi scsi...

questo è un link che spiega bene...

http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000153064739/

----------

## makoomba

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> io sapevo anche di un bug in vmware-player... basta che il s.o. da installare supporta i dischi scsi...
> 
> questo è un link che spiega bene...
> 
> http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000153064739/

 

quel link spiega come installare un OS sostituendolo a quello presente nella BrowserApp.

considerato che il disco utilizzato è uno scsi e che vmplayer non permette di creare nuovi dischi, l'uso di scsi è obbligatorio

il problema non si pone usando qemu-img, in quanto viene creato ex-novo un disco ide da utilizzare per la nuova installazione.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> quel link spiega come installare un OS sostituendolo a quello presente nella BrowserApp.
> 
> considerato che il disco utilizzato è uno scsi e che vmplayer non permette di creare nuovi dischi, l'uso di scsi è obbligatorio
> 
> il problema non si pone usando qemu-img, in quanto viene creato ex-novo un disco ide da utilizzare per la nuova installazione.

 

infatti... ma non stò minimizzando il tuo lavoro (che tra l'altro è ottimo), stò solo dando un informazione che ritengo possa essere interessante... questo è lo spirito del forum...

byez   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

forse non mi sono spiegato....

intendevo dire che vmplayer funziona correttamente sia con scsi che con eide.

ti contesto "il bug", non certo il link alla guida.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> forse non mi sono spiegato....
> 
> intendevo dire che vmplayer funziona correttamente sia con scsi che con eide.
> 
> ti contesto "il bug", non certo il link alla guida.

 

anche io...  non intendo un bug che non funziona con dispositivi eide... ma un bug sulla loro sicurezza... infatti è possibile sfruttare un errore per crearsi altre macchine con dischi scsi...

----------

## makoomba

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ... infatti è possibile sfruttare un errore per crearsi altre macchine con dischi scsi...

 

ah, ok.

imho, sapevano benissimo come sarebbe andata

vogliono aumentare la userbase.

----------

## gamberetto

Ho riscontrato il seguente problema emergendo vmware-player: 

```
 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player/files/vmware-player-1.0.0.18587-config.patch

 *   ( vmware-player-1.0.0.18587-config.patch )

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-player-1.0.0.18587 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 207, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

e ho risolto rinominando il file 

```
/usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player/files/vmware-player-1.0.0.18007-config.patch
```

 in 

```
/usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player/files/vmware-player-1.0.0.18587-config.patch 
```

e correggendo il nome anche in 

```
/usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player/Manifest
```

sembra funzionare, almeno per ora...

Ciao e grazie per il tip!

----------

## makoomba

l'ho notato facendo l'aggiornamento

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115465

----------

## makoomba

aggiungo screenshot

----------

## cloc3

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il configuratore pone delle semplici domande, in linea di massima, basta lasciare i defaults e tutto funzionerà egregiamente.
> 
> vmware-config.pl provvederà anche compilare alcuni moduli del kernel necessari per il networking.
> ...

 

fatto.

ma qui ho avuto un piccolo problema. vmware, infatti, non voleva avviarsi, e produceva questo output:

```

s939 vmware # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'cupsd' should be AFTER service 'vmware', but one of

 *  the services 'vmware' depends on, depends on 'cupsd'!                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * VMware Player is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 * for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 * following command: /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                                                                                                      [ !! ]

```

Il problema era un po' balordo, come si capisce dalla soluzione:

```

s939 vmware # mv /etc/vmware/not_configured /etc/vmware/configured

s939 vmware # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

```

Nei prossimi giorni devo dargli in pasto un vecchio millenium  :Shocked:  . Dite che se lo pappa ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma lol, evviva le soluzione quick 'n dirty  :Very Happy: 

PEr il win ME, beh perchè no? Cmq io proverei un 98, il ME aveva più difetti che pregi.

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PEr il win ME, beh perchè no? Cmq io proverei un 98, il ME aveva più difetti che pregi.

 

In ogni caso io ho ME. ammesso che il 98 abbia tanti pregi quanti difetti.

Temo che la macchina su cui sto cercando di instalallare sia troppo nuova. Infatti la procedura funziona fino alla ricerca del database dei driver delle perifiriche, dove si stoppa a tempo indeterminato.

[edit]

alla fine ce l'ha fatta. Ma ci è voluto proprio tanto, per rilevare l'hardware. In questo momento sta cercando di rilevarlo nuovamente prima del primo login - dopo l'installazione.  speriamo si sbrighi.

[/edit]

Invece ho provato una knoppix e va alla grande. direttamente in internet senza fare nulla.

Ho notato che per installare vmware, è necessario selezionare un baselayout in tilde. Sicuramente si tratta di una operazione temporanea, ma andrebbe segnalata, per correttezza.

Ho visto anche che la licenza d'uso è free in senso molto lato. Solo alcune parti del software sono open.

La clausola che mi infastidisce di più è la seguente:

 *EULA wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  This VMware
> 
> software product is designed for installation and use on a
> ...

 

Io facevo le prove proprio in vista di un utilizzo su server.

[edit2]

diavolo. sono almeno otto ore e non ha ancora finito. dice che gli restano due minuti. Ma avanza di un minuto all'ora.

forse avrei dovuto creare il disco con l'opzione  -win2k-hack prevista da man quemu (e che scopro solo adesso?).

Mi sa che vado a nanna e aspetto di vedere domani.

[/edit2]

[edit3]

Niente da fare. Questa mattina ho trovato il processo chiuso. Riavviandolo ha ripreso a rilevare l'hardware.

Dando un occhio ai log, potrebbe essere antipatia per i dispositivi usb. Ma non ne sono sicuro.

Ad ogni modo, la finisco di editare il diario delle mie tribolazioni personali con ME, che sta diventando ot per il post, a meno che qualcuno non aggiunga qualche idea specifica, capace di cambiare le cose.

[edit3]

----------

## dragomirov

Riconosco che il topic è vecchiotto, ma non ce l'ho fatta prima.

L'installazione di qemu così come di vmplayer è andata tutta liscia, così come la creazione del file di immagine e quello di configurazione.

Dunque ho provato il tutto con un winXP pro:

-ca 8 ore di installazione dall'inserimento del CD alla visualizzazione del primo desktop

- ogni avvio o esecuzione mi blocca tutta la macchina rallentando tutto il rallentabile

- ogni avvio prende dai 10 ai 15 minuti per vedere qualcosa

- è lentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimo!!  :Confused: 

- in compenso la rete funziona senza nessun problema.

E dire che la mia macchina non è neanche bruttina

ho un Dell Inspiron 5160 con PIV 3.04Mhz, 512 Ram, nVidia GeForce 5200 con 128 Mb (non shared)

Inoltre come windows manager uso Windowmaker che non succhia tanta memoria.

Tempo fa provai win2000 Server con qemu e non ci metteva tempi biblici né all'avvio né nell'esecuzione dei programmi (avevo seguito questa guida http://blog.bravecobra.com/index.php/linux?p=41&more=1&page=2)

Ho seguito la guida da bravo boyscout...mi sono perso qualcosa?

----------

## makoomba

@dragomirov

c'è decisamente qualche problema.

su athlon-xp 1800 con 1.5Gb ram: installazione 30m e avvio in circa 20s di winXP SP2.

ram a parte, con il tuo hardware dovresti viaggiare molto più velocemente.

dai un'occhiata ai log di vmplayer e prova ad avviare la macchina virtuale senza lavorarci.

in un altro terminale, controlla il carico della cpu: in queste condizioni vmplayer non dovrebbe superare l'1%-2%.

all'interno di winXP fai partire task manager e controlla se qualche processo ciuccia tutta la cpu.

----------

## dragomirov

Credo di aver scoperto l'arcano.

Il problema dovrebbe risiedere nella ram. Mi spiego meglio (come disse il foglio di carta):

Ennesimo avvio, ennesima delusione: winXp lentissimo e scattoso, la mia gentoo box peggio, insomma un sistema inutilizzabile. I log di sistema e di vmplayer puliti come il sedere di un bimbo, la cpu (top) con vmplayer al 97% e il task manager impiegato al 15-30%. 

Poi ho pensato "proviamo a leggere il file di configurazione" che, come al solito, avevo copiato e incollato brutalmente. Ho notato una strana coincidenza

```
memsize = "512" 
```

La memoria assegnata alla macchina virtuale uguale alla mia di sistema. Ho abbassato a 256Mb ed ecco funzionare il tutto: boot della macchina virtuale in una trentina di secondi e i sistemi (gentoo e winxp) funzionanti al meglio (per quello che può essere il meglio di una virtualizzazione).

bacioni makoomba e grazie per il tip

ah....BUON ANNO!!!!!

----------

## makoomba

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ho notato che per installare vmware, è necessario selezionare un baselayout in tilde. Sicuramente si tratta di una operazione temporanea, ma andrebbe segnalata, per correttezza.

 

hai ragione, la dipendenza è stata aggiunta successivamente.

 *dragomirov wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ho abbassato a 256Mb ed ecco funzionare il tutto: boot della macchina virtuale in una trentina di secondi e i sistemi (gentoo e winxp) funzionanti al meglio ...

 

sicuramente era quello il problema 

aggiorno il tip, thx ad entrambi per il feedback.

----------

## iro

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords

..

app-emulation/vmware-player ~x86

app-emulation/qemu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86

...
```

penso qemu-softmmu possa bastare, no?

----------

## makoomba

 *iro wrote:*   

> penso qemu-softmmu possa bastare, no?

 

se vuoi solo qemu-img, sì

----------

## kattivo

Una domanda.....se io ho gia una partizione windows installata....posso caricarla con vmplayer ? se si...come?

se no.. ci sono altri programmi che lo fanno?

----------

## makoomba

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Una domanda.....se io ho gia una partizione windows installata....posso caricarla con vmplayer ? se si...come?
> 
> se no.. ci sono altri programmi che lo fanno?

 

con vmplayer, no

mi pare qemu permetta di specificare un device reale, ma anche nel caso eviterei.

l'hardware emulato è diverso da quello reale per cui rischieresti di compromettere l'installazione esistente.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il file di configurazione della macchina virtuale: winXP.vmx
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ma questo file è quello che abbiamo creato con il comando:

```

qemu-img create -f vmdk winXP.vmdk 4G

```

?

io quando do il comando e lo vado ad editare con nano mi riporta una serie di caratteri strani:

```

KDMV^A^@^@^@^C^@^@^@^@^@^À^@^@^@^@^@^À^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^A^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^T^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^B^@^@^U^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^V^B^@^@^@^@^@^$

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$

version=1

CID=43f75c9d

parentCID=ffffffff

createType="monolithicSparse"

# Extent description

RW 8388608 SPARSE "winXP.vmdk"

# The Disk Data Base

#DDB

ddb.virtualHWVersion = "3"

ddb.geometry.cylinders = "8322"

ddb.geometry.heads = "16"

ddb.geometry.sectors = "63"

ddb.adapterType = "ide"

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$

^A^@^@^N^A^@^@^R^A^@^@^V^A^@^@^Z^A^@^@^^^A^@^@"^A^@^@&^A^@^@*^A^@^@.^A^@^@2^A^@^@6^A^@^@:^A^@^@>^A^@^@B^A^@^@F^A^@^@J^A^@^@$

^B^@^@^N^B^@^@^R^B^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$

```

o sto sbagliando file?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non credo sia lo stesso: l'estensione è diversa [vmx != vmdk ] ; forse lo devi creare ex-novo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

oddio -.- non me ne ero accorto.. distratto...  :Razz: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   VmWare da la merda a qemu in fatto di prestazioni? 
> 
> avoglia

 

Ciao sono lì lì per provare la cosa, ma vorrei fare un paio di domande:

D: vmware in termini di prestazioni batte qemu anche se si usa il modulo kqemu?

D: da quel che so kqemu si appoggia all'HW fisico invece che simulare tutta la macchina virtuale. In questo caso, se il PC reale ha una ATI radeon anche la macchina virtuale ha una Radeon? In pratica: la macchina virtuale con kqemu rispecchia la componentistica della macchina fisica? Se si, questo comporta eventuali problemi nel passaggio di immagini tra pc diversi? VmWare soffre di questo problema?

Mi sa che la seconda domanda è particolarmente contorta, ma spero si capisca  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie Nic

----------

## makoomba

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> D: vmware in termini di prestazioni batte qemu anche se si usa il modulo kqemu?

 

sì

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> D: da quel che so kqemu si appoggia all'HW fisico invece che simulare tutta la macchina virtuale. In questo caso, se il PC reale ha una ATI radeon anche la macchina virtuale ha una Radeon? In pratica: la macchina virtuale con kqemu rispecchia la componentistica della macchina fisica? Se si, questo comporta eventuali problemi nel passaggio di immagini tra pc diversi? VmWare soffre di questo problema?

 

no, in entrambi casi l'istanza virtuale non accede mai direttamente alla periferiche (dischi, scheda video, etc).

l'hardware è sempre emulato, altrimenti andresti in conflitto col sistema host e non funzionerebbe nulla.

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VmWare da la merda a qemu in fatto di prestazioni?
> 
> 

 

Azzarola, fin'ora avevo provato solo qemu, però a livello di prestazioni vmware è un'altro mondo    :Shocked: 

Complimenti a chi ha postato questa guida   :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

la mia situazione è questa:

per ora ho linux e windows installati "normalmente" su due partizioni diverse...

Devo reinstallare windows... allora mi sono detto:"perche non reinstallarlo seguendo questa guida?"

Le mie domande sono:

1) se disinstallo windows mi si incasina l'MBR? cosa succede a grub?

2) con un 3.07ghz e 768mb di ram riesco a far girare bene windows in linux?

3) windows avrebbe cmq una partizione dedicata? cioè posso per esempio scaricare cose da emule e salvarle su una partizione ntfs?

grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 1) se disinstallo windows mi si incasina l'MBR? cosa succede a grub?

 Se hai messo già grub nel mbr del disco, ossia se all'avvio ti compariva grub con la scelta tra win e linux non accade nulla. Anche perchè per "disintallare windows" basta riformattare la partizione precedentemente usata et voilà.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 2) con un 3.07ghz e 768mb di ram riesco a far girare bene windows in linux?

 Più che il processore credo sia la ram quella che influisce circa la fluidità dell'esecuzione, in quanto se itu che devi decidere quanta memoria dedicare a vmware. 

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 3) windows avrebbe cmq una partizione dedicata? cioè posso per esempio scaricare cose da emule e salvarle su una partizione ntfs?

 

 :Very Happy:  questa è più una domanda sul funzionamento di vmware... Cmq tu con vmware crei uno o + files che conterranno il tuo OS e questo verrà visto come un disco. VMWare emula un PC completo, quindi verrà visto a tutti gli effetti con un Pc. potrai quindi fare tutto quello che facevi con windows.

----------

## makoomba

2 - con quell'hardware non avrai problemi

3 - la partizione win, con vmware, è un semplice file. il modo più semplice per condividere i files è creare uno share samba su linux e utilizzarlo da winzzozz per salvare i files.

----------

## inspiron

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - con quell'hardware non avrai problemi
> 
> 3 - la partizione win, con vmware, è un semplice file. il modo più semplice per condividere i files è creare uno share samba su linux e utilizzarlo da winzzozz per salvare i files.

 

ma potrei salvare i file scaricati sul "file" creato da vmware e poi vederli o sentirli in windows?

Una curiosita: se non riuscissi ad installare win con vmware, e dovessi reinstallarlo "normalmente", mi si incasinerebbe l'MBR e quindi grub?

in caso windows mi riconoscerebbe un hard disk esterno USB?

----------

## makoomba

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma potrei salvare i file scaricati sul "file" creato da vmware e poi vederli o sentirli in windows?

 

se intendi scaricare da linux, la risposta è no, perchè il contenuto della "partizione virtuale" è modificabile solo all'interno dell'instanza vmware.

in pratica, non puoi montare da linux il file winXP.vmdk

se fai tutto da win, il problema non si pone.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Una curiosita: se non riuscissi ad installare win con vmware, e dovessi reinstallarlo "normalmente", mi si incasinerebbe l'MBR e quindi grub?

 

anche nel caso di sputt...mento dell'MBR, con il livecd ci metti 2m a reinstallare grub.

----------

## tizio

scusate l'ignoranza..

ho notato che vmplayer "intercetta" tutte le periferiche usb... come webcam o joypad...

e non ha problemi a configurare le stesse con i driver originali...

ma per quel che riguarda la scheda video?

a me vede un svga e non mi aggiorna i driver... (ho una ati radeon 9700)

insomma far partire giochi di windows da linux rimane utopia? (cedega a parte..)

----------

## makoomba

la scheda video è emulata, non puoi avere host e guest che accedono contemporaneamente all'hardware.

quindi, il massimo che ottieni è una generica svga per la quale puoi installare i drivers vmware.

----------

## tizio

per driver vmware intenti quelli contenuti in vmware-tools vero?

io avendo installato solo il player non riesco a trovarli...

sbaglio io o è una limitazione per non aver comprato vmware?

----------

## makoomba

sì, quelli.

non so se, legalmente parlando, possano essere utilizzati con il player.

per il come, trovi qualche suggerimento nel primo post.

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao volevo chiedervi: la risoluzione di vmpalyer è limitata a 640x648?

grazie ciao nic

----------

## Luca89

No, da me quando i sistema guest richiede una risoluzione maggiore mi si ingrandisce automaticamente la finestra.

----------

## xoen

TVTTTTTTTTB  :Very Happy: 

Grazie per il TIP.

EDIT: Rimosso lo "SPAM"

----------

## randomaze

 *xoen wrote:*   

> ...qualcosa sul blog...

 

Detta così sembrerebbe pubblicità gratuita.

Ai fini della discussione (e del forum) sarebbe il caso di postare qui eventuali commenti e/o divagazioni. Se tutti scrivessero rimandi a "l'ho scritto nel blog" il forum non avrebbe senso di esistere, e basterebbe usare il trackback dei blog.

Ti invito quindi a cancellare il riferimento e, magari, a postare qui le tue osservazioni  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

wow! ho installato windows 2000 + photoshop cs su un portatile pentium 3 700mhz e 256mb ram e funziona da dio!   :Shocked:  (ovviamente tramite vmware + qemu.... sennò ovviamente la cosa non ha senso   :Wink:  )

(si vabbé l'ho installato su una ubuntu ma non è questo il punto...   :Rolling Eyes:  vmware funziona veramente bene!   :Very Happy:  )

apropos... una domanda... un'immagine creata su un pc è utilizzabile su un altro senza problemi?   :Question:  ovviamente una volta sodisfatti gli obblighi di licenza...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> un'immagine creata su un pc è utilizzabile su un altro senza problemi?

 

sì

----------

## .:deadhead:.

it's virtualization baby  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fabiolino

Salve a tutti.

Sono nuovo in questo forum.

Ho un problema con vmplayer.

Dopo aver eseguito tutti i passi di installazione e configurazione nel momento in cui vado a digitare:

#/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer winXP.vmx 

mi appaiono dei messaggi di non riconoscimento dei formati dei file immagini come si evince dal messaggio stesso:

Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/opt/vmware/player/lib/share/pixmaps/upgrade-hw.png'

Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/opt/vmware/player/lib/share/pixmaps/pvn.png'

Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/opt/vmware/player/lib/share/pixmaps/vm-off.png'

Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/opt/vmware/player/lib/share/pixmaps/vmlist-on.png'

Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/opt/vmware/player/lib/share/pixmaps/vmlist-suspend.png'

Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/opt/vmware/player/lib/share/pixmaps/vmlist-not.png'

...

...

Ho saltato qualche procedura?

Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione.

 :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sempre di immagini si tratta, ma questo non sono di vmware ma semplici png  :Very Happy: 

Prova a riemergere libpng & vmware poi.

----------

## fabiolino

 :Sad:   aime non va. Mi da lo stesso errore.

----------

## topper_harley

Complimenti, proprio una bella guida!

Adesso ho una raffica di domande...    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

============

Avevo una copia di Windows Xp, quella originale del mio laptop e ho provato con quella.

Niente da fare, al boot della macchina virtuale mi appare il logo della Toshiba e un simpatico messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> Hai sbagliato computer?
> 
> L'installazione è possibile solo su un portatile Toshiba

 

Ovviamente la macchina virtuale non può emulare anche il mio BIOS...

Poco male, ho preso il cd del computer di mia moglie (un Fujitsu) e l'installazione è andata a gonfie vele. 

Al momento di registrare la mia copia di Windows il mio codice di attivaazione non funziona. 

Secondo voi è legale utilizzare il codice di attivazione di mia moglie (visto che io sono comunque titolare di una licenza), oppure dovrei chiamare Microsoft, spiegare la situazione e ottenere un nuovo codice?

=============

Adesso che ho visto che vmplayer+quemu funziona davvero bene mi sono pentito di aver creato un'immagine di soli 5G, sapete se è possibile modificarne le dimensioni in corso d'opera o se devo rifarla da capo?

=============

L'orologio del windows emulato vi funziona bene? A me resta indietro di una ventina di minuti ogni ora...

============

Ho fatto tutta la procedura di installazione da root. Cambiando i permessi potrei usare la macchina virtuale anche da user? Se si avrei prblemi nell'accesso ai devoces?

============

Scusate per l'ignoranza e per le mille domande...

----------

## stefanoxjx

Le licenze che vengono fornite assieme ai PC (licenze OEM)  possono essere installate e attivate in un solo PC.

Questo è il motivo che fa fallire l'attivazione sulla macchina virtuale.

Per il resto non so risponderti.......... sorry   :Sad: 

Ciao.

----------

## makoomba

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Adesso che ho visto che vmplayer+quemu funziona davvero bene mi sono pentito di aver creato un'immagine di soli 5G, sapete se è possibile modificarne le dimensioni in corso d'opera o se devo rifarla da capo?
> 
> =============
> 
> L'orologio del windows emulato vi funziona bene? A me resta indietro di una ventina di minuti ogni ora...
> ...

 

1 usa qemu-img per convertire il disco da 5G in uno più grande (http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html#SEC18)

2 francamente, non ci ho fatto caso

3 prova, probabilmente dovrai lavorare su qualche permesso per vmplayer. sistemato quello, winzozz non avrà problemi.

----------

## Luca89

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Ho fatto tutta la procedura di installazione da root. Cambiando i permessi potrei usare la macchina virtuale anche da user? Se si avrei prblemi nell'accesso ai devoces?

 

Io la uso sempre da utente, basta che lo aggiungi al gruppo vmware.

----------

## topper_harley

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 usa qemu-img per convertire il disco da 5G in uno più grande (http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html#SEC18)
> 
> 

 

L'opzione più adeguata mi è sembrata convert:

 *Quote:*   

> `convert [-c] [-e] [-f fmt] filename [-O output_fmt] output_filename'
> 
>     Convert the disk image filename to disk image output_filename using format output_fmt. It can be optionnaly encrypted (-e option) or compressed (-c option). Only the format qcow supports encryption or compression. The compression is read-only. It means that if a compressed sector is rewritten, then it is rewritten as uncompressed data. Encryption uses the AES format which is very secure (128 bit keys). Use a long password (16 characters) to get maximum protection. Image conversion is also useful to get smaller image when using a growable format such as qcow or cow: the empty sectors are detected and suppressed from the destination image.

 

Che però non prevede un opzione per la dimensione. Ho provato a paasara lo stesso la dimensione così: ha 

```
qemu-img convert -f vmdk /mnt/dati/winXp/winXP.vmdk /mnt/dati/prova/winXP.vmdk 7G
```

ma non ho potuto verificare se ho fatto tutto correttamente perchè se lancio vmplayer ottengo questo:

```
Failed to configure disk ide1:0.  

The virtual machine cannot be powered on with an unconfigured disk
```

Qualcuno c'è già riuscito?

----------

## topper_harley

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   
> 
> =============
> 
> L'orologio del windows emulato vi funziona bene? A me resta indietro di una ventina di minuti ogni ora...
> ...

 

Ho visto all'opera una vmware-workstation che aveva installato nel sistema guest i vmware-tools.

Uno di questi tools serve proprio a tenere sincronizzata l'ora del guest con quella dell'host, quindi evidentemente la macchina virtuale non gestisce benissimo l'orologio...

----------

## mambro

Secondo voi c'è modo di creare una seconda immagine da poter in quache modo "montare" su vmware e usare da windows..

Insomma creare qualcosa tipo "condivisa.img" da montare sia su linux usando l'opzione "loop" di mount sia da windows impostandola come un secondo hardisk.. ci sto provando ma non ci riesco   :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mi sa che fai prima ad usare la rete samba per lo scambio di file. 

oppure le cartelle condivise tra guest ed host che però non son ancora riuscito a far andare  :Sad: 

----------

## mambro

Si alla fine ho notato che non si può fare come dico io perchè le immagini dei dischi (vmdk) non possono essere montate con mount -o loop   :Sad:    (o almeno io non ci sono riuscito)

----------

## Cazzantonio

temo (ma attendo conferme) che le cartelle condivise si possano creare solo con wmware-workstation e non con il player free...   :Rolling Eyes: 

In ogni caso io non ci sono riuscito per cui sto valutando se istallare samba (certo che installare e configurare samba per una sciocchezza del genere...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> temo (ma attendo conferme) che le cartelle condivise si possano creare solo con wmware-workstation e non con il player free...  
> 
> In ogni caso io non ci sono riuscito per cui sto valutando se istallare samba (certo che installare e configurare samba per una sciocchezza del genere...   )

 finora ho visto che il player è limitato per via del fatto che la gui non propone opzioni tali per cui un utente poco smaliziato che non si espone a modificare a mano il file di conf della vm non ha flessibilità e funzionalità da vmware workstation. 

Speravo che fosse così anche per le cartelle virtuali condivise etc etc. Cmq sia il primo che ne sa qualcosa parli!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Alla fine con samba in qualche modo sono riuscito a farlo andare ma non è molto elegante... per esempio virtual pc, per mac osx ha una bella opzione "condividi cartella" che serve appunto per condividere una directory dal sistema principale a quello emulato senza troppi casini..

----------

## fejfbo

Mi associo a questo post perchè ho scovato un sito (www.easyvmx.com) che consente di creare dal web macchine virtuali da dare poi in pasto a Vmware Player

----------

## tizio

da quando uso xgl e xorg 7 non mi funziona più vmware-player..

quando lo lancio ottengo il seguente errore:

```

root:/data/emu# /usr/bin/vmplayer /data/emu/winXP.vmx

/opt/vmware/player/lib/bin/vmplayer: /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

```

e la schermata del player rimane nera.

non so se il problema sia xgl o xorg7...

ho provato riemergendo libpng e vmware-player ma il problema rimane

nel make.conf ho pure la flag vmware in VIDEO_CARDS (non so se serva veramente... ma ce l'ho messa)

il problema potrebbe essere nel libcairo? per installare xgl ho aggiunto cairo nel package.keywords

ho anche cercato qualcosa relativo a VidModeExtension ma l'unico pacchetto che trovo è:

```

*  x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

      Latest version available: 2.2.2

      Latest version installed: 2.2.2

      Size of files: 38 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org XF86VidMode protocol headers

      License:       xf86vidmodeproto

```

grazie a tutti

EDIT:

se lo lancio da dentro fluxbox rimane il warning sulla libreria libpng ma non mi dice che manca l'estensione e tutto funziona.

da dentro Xgl il problema rimane.

ps: segnalo anche  questo  sito per trovare immagini di sistemi operativi da provare con vmware (sono in .img ma è già stato spiegato come convertirli in .vmdk)

----------

## stefanoxjx

Il primo messaggio:

```

/opt/vmware/player/lib/bin/vmplayer: /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2) 

```

lo da anche a me che ho appena reinstallato gentoo e non uso xgl, però, a parte la scheda audio tutto il resto della macchina virtuale funziona regolarmente.

Per gli altri problemi non so dirti   :Embarassed: 

----------

## makoomba

 *tizio wrote:*   

> se lo lancio da dentro fluxbox rimane il warning sulla libreria libpng ma non mi dice che manca l'estensione e tutto funziona.
> 
> da dentro Xgl il problema rimane.

 

sono riuscito a far "funzionare" il vmplayer su xgl, ma la macchina virtuale tende a crashare dopo qualche minuto.

suppongo che i due soggetti non vadano molto d'accordo, per cui ti suggersco di non usarli contemporaneamente.

----------

## noice

bella guida! grazie makoomba ;D

----------

## makoomba

 *noice wrote:*   

> bella guida! grazie makoomba ;D

 

 :Wink: 

vorrei segnalare vmware server, sempre free: l'ho provato e devo dire di esserne rimasto soddisfatto.

a differenza del player, è possibile creare nuove VM direttamente da consolle (linux/winzozz).

ho notato che adesso è anche disponibile l'ebuild in portage (che però non ho provato).

----------

## noice

ciao ragazzi,

ho seguito la guida e funziona tutto..ma ho un problema con l'attivazione di Windows Xp, infatti quando provo a farla mi dice che il Produt Key è errato..anche se ho il cd originale di Windows..da cosa puo' dipendere?

stefanoxjx ha detto

 *Quote:*   

> Le licenze che vengono fornite assieme ai PC (licenze OEM) possono essere installate e attivate in un solo PC.
> 
> Questo è il motivo che fa fallire l'attivazione sulla macchina virtuale

 

beh io avevo windows installato su questo portatile..poi ho formattato ed ora c'è solo gentoo..con vmware che mi emula windows.. nn posso riutilizzare la licenza? grazie:D

----------

## .:deadhead:.

certo che puoi. Fai così quando compare l'avviso di registrarti dichiara di volerlo fare via telefono e segui la procedura là indicata. Andrà male e quindi ti proporrà di chiamare l'assistenza m$. Verrai rediretto in un callcenter in india dove un gentilissimo bengalese ti chiederà se hai cambiato dell'hardware. tu digli quello che vuoi, chessò mi si è bruciata la mobo e lui ti darà un codice di attivazione nuovo e ti azzererà il counter delle installazioni winxp. et voilà.

@makoomba

in effetti ero curioso pure io di provar il server, ora che è free, anche se debbo ancora metter a fuoco quali son le sue caratteristiche e differenze .

----------

## noice

.:deadhead:. appena possò farò quella telefonata..spero che risponda proprio il bengalese..altrimenti attacco  :Very Happy: 

---risolto grazie:D

----------

## Gremo

domandina: ho solo una partizione in fat di 35gb, mi sembra che la dimensione massima per un file sia di 2GB, vmware-workstation mi permette di spezzarla in file da 2GB, come faccio con qemu?

----------

## makoomba

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> domandina: ho solo una partizione in fat di 35gb, mi sembra che la dimensione massima per un file sia di 2GB, vmware-workstation mi permette di spezzarla in file da 2GB, come faccio con qemu?

 

non vedo opzioni per lo split in qemu-img, quindi suppongo non sia possibile.

@.:deadhead:.

vmware server ha un architettura client-server.

installi il server su una macchina e fai partire la consolle sul client: da lì, puoi creare la macchina virtuale con il wizard ed installare il SO.

il server ha un monitor web che mostra il carico di tutte le istanze in esecuzione e permette di stopparle/avviarle.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io l'ho installato vmware server , ma a parte il fatto che mi chiedeva un seriale , e già lì vabbè meno male che esistono certi siti, ma io proprio non lo son riuscito a fare andare, si inchiodava bellamente. Al che ho levato baracca e burattini e me ne son tornato al player che occupa poco spazio, va che è una bomba non richiede xinetd e non ho problemi di alcun genere.

----------

## makoomba

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ma a parte il fatto che mi chiedeva un seriale , e già lì vabbè meno male che esistono certi siti

 

ehm, il seriale lo ottieni registrandoti sul sito vmware...

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ma io proprio non lo son riuscito a fare andare, si inchiodava bellamente. Al che ho levato baracca e burattini e me ne son tornato al player che occupa poco spazio, va che è una bomba non richiede xinetd e non ho problemi di alcun genere.

 

bah, l'ho installato manualmente senza particolari imprecazioni (naturalmente l'ebuild è uscito in portage il giorno dopo   :Evil or Very Mad: ).

se ben ricordo c'era un problema di permessi su una dir dove creava un socket, risolto quello il server è partito.

dipende dall'uso che ne fai: su una macchina singola è ovviamente meglio il player.

ma in ufficio trovo molto comodo installarlo su una macchina dedicata con SO minimale e utilizzare la consolle dai client per installazione/uso dei guests

----------

## riverdragon

Domandonda da mille dollari: leggo nel post d'apertura che per virtualizzare una linux box è molto meglio xen... ma sul wiki leggo che prima di installare è bene un emerge -e world con una particolare cflag per evitare un dimezzamento delle performance con applicazioni multithreaded... ora, visto che NON ricompilerò l'intero sistema (non so neanche se questa flag abbia impatto sul mio pc e quanto ne abbia), il migliore funzionamento di xen rispetto a vmware vale nonostante questi possibili crolli prestazionali?

All'università (per un progetto di stages) mi hanno consigliato di installare vmware, se la differenza è notevole posso provare ad insistere.

EDIT: errore dalla compilazione di qemu-softmmu:

```
 * qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it with gcc-3
```

Chessifa?

EDIT2: con questa patch, compilando ed installando tramite il comando ebuild e non emerge va tutto fino in fondo.

----------

## makoomba

dipende da cosa devi far girare nelle macchine guest.

se vuoi sudare molto molto poco e avere un sistema che ti permetta di installare qualsiasi SO senza modifiche, vai con vmware.

se cerchi le prestazioni pure (pari al 98% della macchina fisica), xen è la tua scelta.

c'è anche da fare un'altra precisazione, xen usa le estensioni per la virtualizzazione introdotte negli ultimi modeli di cpu amd/intel.

questo significa che è ora possibile far girare sotto xen SO non modificati (quindi anche windows) a velocità nativa

se disponi di questo hardware, propenderei per xen.

----------

## riverdragon

Penso di far partire, per puro sfizio, la rc1 di vista in modo da vedere cosa non avrò per i prossimi anni; potrei dover inoltre far partire un'istanza di linux (non so che distro) per poter avere già configurato un ambiente tale e quale a quello che è disponibile nei laboratori. Possiedo un core duo yonah, ma non credo che le poche applicazioni da far partire (nulla di pesante) siano così succhiarisorse.

----------

## makoomba

vmware è la strada più semplice.

----------

## riverdragon

Non riesco a far andare correttamente in vmplayer l'installazione di windows vista.

Ho scoperto, per utilità anche vostra, questa pagina dove sono segnalati alcuni link per la creazione di file vmdk e vmx.

Ho provato VMBuilder e EasyVMX, ognuno dei due mi ritorna un file vmx ma il massimo risultato che riesco ad ottenere è che l'installer si fermi a "Windows is loading files..." con la barra di caricamento a "fine corsa".

Makoomba, visto che nello screenshot che hai postato ad inizio thread vedo anche vista, puoi aiutarmi?

Questo è il mio file vmx, creato da easyVMX e leggermente modificato per far partire l'installer

```
#!/usr/bin/vmplayer

config.version = "8"

virtualHW.version = "4"

guestOS = "winvista"

displayName = "Windows_Vista_RC1"

numvcpus = "1"

memsize = "512"

MemAllowAutoScaleDown = "FALSE"

MemTrimRate = "-1"

uuid.action = "create"

tools.syncTime = "TRUE"

usb.present = "TRUE"

usb.generic.autoconnect = "TRUE"

serial0.present = "FALSE"

serial1.present = "FALSE"

parallel0.present = "FALSE"

sound.present = "TRUE"

sound.virtualdev = "es1371"

logging = "TRUE"

log.fileName = "Windows_Vista_RC1.log"

log.append = "TRUE"

log.keepOld = "1"

isolation.tools.hgfs.disable = "FALSE"

isolation.tools.dnd.disable = "TRUE"

isolation.tools.copy.enable = "TRUE"

isolation.tools.paste.enabled = "TRUE"

ethernet0.present = "TRUE"

ethernet0.virtualDev = "vlance"

ethernet0.connectionType = "nat"

ethernet0.addressType = "generated"

ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = "0"

floppy0.present = "FALSE"

ide1:0.present = "TRUE"

ide1:0.deviceType = "cdrom-image"

ide1:0.startConnected = "TRUE"

ide1:0.fileName = "vista_5600.16384.060829-2230_x86fre_client-lr1cfre_en_dvd.iso"

ide1:0.autodetect = "TRUE"

ide1:0.mode = "persistent"

ide0:0.present = "TRUE"

ide0:0.fileName = "Windows_Vista_RC1.vmdk"

ide0:0.mode = "persistent"

ide0:0.startConnected = "TRUE"

ide0:0.writeThrough = "TRUE"

ide0:0.redo = ""

ethernet0.generatedAddress = "00:0c:29:4f:72:c6"

uuid.location = "56 4d 4c 34 7a 20 28 7e-75 28 e8 64 bc 4f 72 c6"

uuid.bios = "56 4d 4c 34 7a 20 28 7e-75 28 e8 64 bc 4f 72 c6"

checkpoint.vmState = ""
```

----------

## makoomba

ho usato lo stesso vmx postato a inizio del topic e l'installazione è andata liscia.

altro non so dirti perchè, dopo averlo visto funzionare, sVista è finito direttamente in > /dev/null.

----------

## inspiron

scusate...

magari è una domanda stupida...

ma se io ho linux su hdc6 e windows installato su hdc2, posso da linux con vmware-player caricare l'installazione che ho in hdc6 senza reinstallare windows?

----------

## makoomba

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma se io ho linux su hdc6 e windows installato su hdc2, posso da linux con vmware-player caricare l'installazione che ho in hdc6 senza reinstallare windows?

 

con vmware-server puoi usare un disco reale o una partizione, con il player non ricordo.

il problema è che la configurazione hw cambia per win se lo usi all'interno del player.

----------

## cyclothymia

Domanda: l'howto e' ancora valido? nel senso, mi conviene usare vmware player e qemu o xen per la creazione della macchina?

----------

## makoomba

non l'ho provato di recente ma dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi.

per quanto riguarda windows sotto xen, hai bisogno di una cpu che supporti in hardware la virtualizzazione.

a questo aggiungi che il setup sarà molto meno immediato rispetto alla soluzione vmware ma dovresti guadagnare in prestazioni.

----------

## cyclothymia

Grazie mille! provero' entrambi..

senti. un'altra domanda forse OT. 

Che wm e' quello dello screenshot? e il carattere della shell?

grazie mille 

ciao

----------

## makoomba

wm: openbox

font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-iso8859-15

----------

## riverdragon

Ho trovato la rc2 di vista, riesce ad andare oltre al caricamento dei file iniziale ma si ferma al riconoscimento dell'hardware, Se non specifico un'unità cdrom mi dice che ce ne deve essere una; se invece la specifico (master del canale secondario, l'immagine di installazione è lo slave) mi dice di non poterne trovare i driver.

Ho provato a montare anche l'immagine windows.iso che si trova nel pacchetto di vmware-workstation ma non funziona.

----------

## cyclothymia

Ho seguito l'howto, e mi permetto di segnalare qualche modifica.

Dato che le versioni superiori alla 8.1 richiedono GCC3 per la compilazione(e oramai da 2006.1 si usa GCC 4 di default) conviene maskare le versioni del soft superiore alla 8.1(tanto i cambiamenti sono pochi, e IMHO e' la soluzione piu' facile e veloce)

Si mettono i seguenti pacchettti in ~x86 dove ~x86 e' la vostra arch

```

# echo "app-emulation/qemu ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

E si maskano la versione 8.2

```

# echo ">=app-emulation/qemu-0.8.2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# echo ">=app-emulation/qemu-user-0.8.2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# echo ">=app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.8.2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Note: GCC4 users may also need to modify their CFLAGS temporarily, simplifying - especially on Athlon-XP machines. "-march=athlon-xp" needs to change to "-mtune=athlon-xp".
> 
> Sul wiki inoltre ho trovato questa nota che potrebbe essere utile
> ...

 

Poi basta un 

```
 emerge qemu 
```

E il gioco e' fatto.

Funziona benissimo, grazie makoomba.

----------

## inspiron

la mia situazione è questa:

ho sul computer n.1 gentoo con windows xp che gira via vmware-player

e sul computer n.2 windows xp che gira da solo....

riesco a:

far vedere l'1(con gentoo) e il 2 via samba

non riesco a:

far vedere l'1 (con gentoo) con l'1 (con windows xp via vmware-player)

e a far vedere l'1 (con windows xp via vmware-player) con il 2...

come faccio?

spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro...

vi ringrazio in anticipo per le risposte....

----------

## mouser

Alùr, io mi trovo in questa situazione:

Qemu non si installa perchè quel simpaticone vuole il gcc 3... ora, ho provato a seguire i consigli di cyclothymia (quindi mettendo in tilde e mascherando la 0.8.2) ma, comunque, qemu non ne vuole sapere di compilarsi; esattamente si ferma durante la compilazione di qemu-softmmu-0.8.1-r1 con un non simpatico

```
./op.h:4633: error: 'memcpy' redeclared as different kind of symbol

./op.h:4634: error: called object 'memcpy' is not a function

...
```

Leggendo qualche post più in alto, ho visto che riverdragon consiglia l'applicazione e l'emersione a manaccia di una patch a qemu.

Ora, so che magari sono stupido e non ci arrivo, ma l'ebuild del qemu-0.8.1 è:

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/qemu/qemu-0.8.1.ebuild,v 1.1 2006/05/06 10:21:16 lu_zero Exp $

DESCRIPTION="qemu emulator and abi wrapper meta ebuild"

HOMEPAGE="http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="~app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-${PV}

                ~app-emulation/qemu-user-${PV}

                !<=app-emulation/qemu-0.7.0"
```

Dove devo inserire la chiamata epatch??? E poi, solo a qemu o anche a qemu-softmmu e qemu-user?

Grazie delle dritte

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## makaveli87

Problema:

```

ERROR: QEMU requires SDL or Cocoa for graphical output

To build QEMU without graphical output configure with --disable-gfx-check

Note that this will disable all output from the virtual graphics card.

```

Però:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.8.2-r1  USE="alsa kqemu sdl" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/qemu-0.8.2  0 kB 

```

Come mai??

EDIT: Ora ho tolto il supporto a sdl.... però non ho capito se serve e se dovrei poi riattivarlo...

----------

